# anyone fishing lately?



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I've been sidelined with the bad shoulder, but the Togs are still there from what my fishing buddy is telling me.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey guys are th stripers still up there or have they started moving my way yet?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got off the phone with one of my fishing biddies the Stripers and blues are spoty since last weeks wind storms so I have a feeling the action will start picking up down your way.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Stripers are still around here in decent numbers.

coco - hope you get better soon bud. I got the ol' donut togging saturday off sheepshead bay.

Cdog, you'll know the rocks are coming your way when you see me casting over your line.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

cocoflea, thanks for th reply, stinks th shoulder still has ya sidelined. Hope it gets better soon.

addict, sounds good ta me. You'll have ta show me th proper yankee way ta use them plugs.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks guys I think I going to shut down for the year and watch you guys catch the fish. It almost 90% but I get busy around the Holiday season so I'll call it quits for this year and come back stronger next year.


----------

